# Project Grey



## christianblaze (Feb 6, 2006)

Hey Guys, we just finished shooting a new Sci-Fi movie, check it out and tell me what you guys think:

www.projectgrey.com

If you sign up for the newsletter, they'll let you know when it's out.

Peace!


----------



## philoSCIFI (Feb 6, 2006)

Interesting. Cool site design. Little Grey Men Productions... lol. And is that Triton Films I see as the distributor?

I'd like to know more about the film before I sign up for the newsletter. The site however seems to be taking a while to load for me. Will this be released internationally? UK? US? etc...

EDIT: Filmed in Beautiful British Columbia. Awesome. Brownie points. :rolly2:


----------



## christianblaze (Feb 8, 2006)

It was shot in BC, Canada, and will probably be released internationally(we're currently negotiating with distributors).  It's an indie film, which means we werent backed by a huge studio, so we had full creative control and were able to integrate some awsome ideas into the story.


----------



## philoSCIFI (Feb 9, 2006)

Any chance it'll be showing at any future San Francisco Independent Film Festivals? If so, let me know. 

Best of Luck!


----------

